# Carolina Skiff J12 i think / Swap for a used washer



## Puertoricoinshore

It no where near my dream boat but would do for know. Its a great upgrade from a aluminium jon boat. This one is 64" W and for 289 lbs is great.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Picture. It is a J12. Dont know the year.More pictures soon.


----------



## Flyline

That Will be a good replacement from your Jon boat. Look forward to it!

I fished in PR few times a year at Arecibo for kings, Tarpon, and offshore fishing for Dorando. Also best Tarpon fly fishing in Bahia de San Juan and Carolina lagoon area. I can't wait to come back fishing over there!

My Wife's parents lives in Bayaney from Hatillio area.



Good luck with your new skiff!


----------



## AfterHours2

Id take a new rig over dirty clothes any day of the week ;D.. Looks nice and stable. Keep us posted on the rigging you do....


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Saw a guy on Sunday with a j12 and it had a front deck, back deck and a center console and wheel!!

It looked like a lot of stuff in a small boat, he did pull in a nice snook while I was fishing near him. He measured it and said it was a 29.....


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks to all. Whitesnooky arecibo is prime location for inshore and offshore fishing. If you ever come back let me know. Defenetly front and back deck, storage, small livewell maybe. The consele i want to see one first. Color black of course an white interior with seadeck. Will post pics as soon as i start


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Did some work yesterday. Took al the srews out, took out the rub rail, sand down all the spider craks to be fill. pics coming this afternoon.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Pics of the small progress
































open the spider cracks









[http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/100_0037.jpg/img]

[img]http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/100_0038.jpg


----------



## DavidIvey

Congrats on the boat!! That will be much more enjoyable than a jon boat. Good luck with the build!


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like a fun project. Congrats.
If your looking to save $ check craigslist every day and jump on the items you will need in the future that are great deals.
Good Luck and Enjoy [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Oh and I did see one today with a side console and looked to be a 40 [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks!!!!!!! 40hp on a j12 wooo!!!!! Side console is one of my options. Anyone know of any seller for side consoles. 
Some pics of the smallll progress
Went to home depot and get a electric da sander. No money for a big air compressor. works grat
























Did some grinding on my friend j16 to start refinishing the floor

















Not much but its a start


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Well not much going on. Did some sanding,remove the bench seat, patch some holes with U-POL fibral best fiberglass product ever made. That thing is so simple to use,for get the resin, pad amd mess. This weekend i will go full force with the sanding. Pics coming soon Also been doing alot of grinding on the floor of my friend j16 carolina skiff so it can be refinish and painted with polyurethane. So two projects at the same time;not a good idea but it can be done.

j16 floor grinding with 36 grid zirconia disc









Question about the rail. Do i cut out the lip that stand out of the rail. Beacuse in some parts there is none or it is in bada shape. So i am thinking of cutting everything out. But this will be a problem when i mount the rub rail in the future?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Some more picks from J16 project. Had to stop sanding the J12. Ihad the J12 in front of the house and the wind is pushing the dust to my neighbor house. So today i am goging to moved to the backyard with the J16. 

U-pol fribral lite on the way 









Layout of the rear deck 

















To have and idea of the deck


----------



## Bissell

I bet you will be moving pretty good with a 30


----------



## [email protected]

keep it up. I know how it is not to have much time but just keep plugin away, it will get done and you will have alot of pride when you get to fish it.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks GBUD!!!! : Caucasian Sensation is actually a 40hp. 30hp decal is just to be legal in fresh water lakes. Last nigth my friend (the owner) came home to discuss the deck and the baitwell setup and hardware needed and finally has the courage to remove the console screws with the ok of the owner. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

After two hoursof working without the correct tool and shape by hand the back corners of the rear deck, almost finish. some pics.

































I have and an issue with the fuel tank hacht. I wanted to live the fuel tank under the deck with just either a cap for fueling or a small hacht for fueling. But since this is not my boat, my friend and owner want to have a big hacht so the tank can be taken out for any reason. I told him the expesive boat have the build in gas tank under the deck. But thats my thinking but again its his boat.

This wath i am thinkin of doing for now. Basically the deck will be a 3 piece deck. Baitwell, middle storage and corner left storage will be one piece with only access hacht, second piece will be corner right access behind the baitwell to access pluming and bilge pump, third piece wolud be the big access for the fuel tank with hinges.








colors represent the 3 pieces









Any suggrstion would be accepted.Thanks
Sorry for some of my spelling!!!!!!!!


----------



## AfterHours2

I would probably put the fuel tank in the area you have marked as storage. I think the weight of a full tank would cause a drastic weight shift towards the chosen side. Just an observation.....


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks for the suggestion After Hours2. Already try that setup and the problem is that the fuel tank even in a vertical position would eat most of the limited espace that can be use for the baitwell since the baitwell would be one made out of the same wood frame that would hold the deck. The tank is only 12gls and the boat have smart tabs and really heavy amg diehard platinium batterys one in the front for the trolling and the other inside the center console. that put alot of weigth in the center of the boat. Just my thinking, Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Did some disassembling, grinding and sanding sunday afternoon.
I have a new best friend for gringing does fu*@%!^ bumps. #16 siliconia grinding stones (something like that) really abrasive stuff.









Disassembling of the console. everything is off except the sterring wheel i have no idea how to take it out. Any help on the matter would be of great help. Sanded and patch the hole with fribla lite.









Test fitting of the rear top part of the deck

























Aluminium brackets that are going to be the horizontal support inside of the deck.









[http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/perro027.jpg/img]

Today after work i am going to finish aplaying the first coat of the fibral lite. Then some more sanding and second coat some more sanding but this time with a sanding block and finish with some u-pol not sure of the name of the product "bondo" to take care of the small details and some more sanding with a 400 sanding paper. Then start sanding and preparing the outside of the hull and deal with some really bad scraches on the bottom made by the old roller system that was mounted in the trailer before.


----------



## jrod0785

If you pop off the black cap in the center of the steering wheel it will expose the nut that holds the steering wheel on. Take that nut off and the steering wheel should pull right off. After that, you can unscrew the cover thats behind the steering wheel and pull it off. Then it should expose two bolts that holds the helm to the console. Keep up the good progress!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks PCFisherman!!!!!! already try that no good. I think is weld by the rust. So i am going to try some w40. More pics coming soon.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Finally after using the the best tool ever made "THE HAMMER" manage to take the stering wheel. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Finally some time to get back to work on the j16. Finish the first past of fibral and tomorow son sanding and the secon past. Console is sanded and ready for primer and paint, new ss hardware for the teleflex, took of all the decals and the hull is ready for some 80 grid paper in preparation for primer and paint, the deck needs some wood cutting cut open where the hachts are going to be, but with no hachts on hand thats on hold and the fiberglass is on hold until the hardware for the deck arrives. Pics coming soon.

**** This has nothing to do with the build. But i been lucky to get a freebe from this [email protected]"$ goverment in PR. I work in the ports authority of PR in the propertie office. So i am one of the persons in charge of decomisions of all the agency furniture, cars, computers etc. To make the story short a 50hp 1998 mercury outboard replace with a new one for boston whailer use in the engineering department to work on the main bays and harbors were in the list to go directly to the recycling plant. So talk to my boss and made a letter to the executive director of the agency and with some other help coming from the shadows and after a month of investigating and everything in law my letter was return with the ok of the director. Know i have a free 50hp ready for my dream boat in the next few years. [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]. 

Pics coming soon.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

The 50hp for free. Conect the cables to a battery and for know the trim works great, made a test to the started and looks good is turning ok, but i need a cranking battery to realy tested. Check the spark plugs and they were burnnnnnnnnnn to the core, I need the cable for the starter. Any one know how that cable is call. Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Some work during the weekend on the j16. Second past of fibral done. Will do some sanding today.took motor out, cmc out and tabs out.








need to lose some weigth.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

[smiley=1-tears2.gif]Not  much done. A four day weekend full of rain non stop. Only did some sanding like for 45min before it rain again. hope this week is a better one. The only good thing is that a finalliy purchase the pressure pot 2qt kit from harbor freight tools. Any one have any experience with that kit from hft.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

[smiley=1-tears1.gif] Still raining. Hope this weekend i can work with the fiber and the wood. pics coming soon.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

some progress
test fitted the livewell pump















[/img]








some wood to use as backing support for the attwood rod holders
















holes for the rod holder with pvc insert


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

part II
close the gap in the sides of the front deck to the hull
















put new ss screws in the front deck and hide them with fibral so everything looks flush








epoxy primer on the console. some wet sqanding and ready for paint. test on the transom
















test fitted the frame for the rear deck, grinding the floor for the frame and fiberglass, 5200 onthe inside joints

















More sanding during the week to prepare the outside of the hull for primer and flip the the boat to do the bottom. Still waiting for hatches and other parts.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Any idea if there ia a problem glazine the fiberglass on top of 5200 silicone.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Some progress. Let the picture talks. All i have to say moreeee sanding.
paint
















side mount fly rod holder and spinning tackle
























wood piece as base for the rod holder








Fibral is done now just some firing compound i am hoping after the sanding everything is going to look nice.
















If the weather is good for next week i will start priming the hull so i can turn him over and work the bottom.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

My solution to the teleflex and control cables thru the deck. 1" ss hand rail base at 60 degree angle.
sweet


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Working some small things. Waiting for parts to go full power. Sanding, side mount rod holder final installation, test fitting the rear deck, made some hatches out of wood to see the lbest layout.
















had to put a 2" wood strip 








testr fitting the deck








final layout 








the green and black cap represent the flush mount rod holders the two holes in the front are the ventilation for the gas tank and another one on back.

I am trying to figure out if i glaze the frame first or assemble everything out and then put it in as one piece.


----------



## JaxLaxFish

I have filled in holes with 5200 and fiberglassed over them and they haven't peeled up or bubbled or anything. I haven't done it on anything structural and it isn't likely the "RIGHT" way to do it but i would assume it will work fine unless someone else chimes in and says otherwise. cool build by the way it looks like you're making good use of the small amount of space this boat has to offer. I love that color super spook in the background, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks for the reply and the info JaxLaxFish . Defenetly some fen-shui on the build.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

New huge bilge 1500 automatic bilge pump [smiley=eyepopping.gif]








Final setup and glue in place of the pvc pipes with foam and gorilla glue. i know it look like a mess, but is doing the job.








Close the gap between the front deck and the flor.
















Glaze the inside of the console. Still had to put some fiber on all the side panels of the console.









Parts will arrive from greatlakeskipper before saturday will see.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Finally parts and accesories arrive on friday. Now i can move foward faster with the parts in hand.
some progress
epoxy primer the legs of the console








does anyone know if starboard can be prime with epoxy primer. This door needs to be painted snow white. please let me know.








front deck hacth








final position of the trolling motor








thru hull fitting for baitwell and bilge
















Morse controls. Any advice on the mounting of the control.









Pics of the rest of the part coming soon. Finishing dead line before the end of may. will see [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Parts









Last night finish the fiberglass on the frame. Today i will cut open the holes and cut the edges and wil sanded with 80 sand paper and then will be ready to glued to the hull with the s10 epoxy and fiberglass, then prime all the inside of the hull. After that i may have to recruit and army [smiley=z-club.gif] to flip the boat over to work on the bottom and prime and paint and fliped back over. The hull weigth a ton. Will see how that goes.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

On spraying awlgrip you want a 2.0 tip . As far as pot or gravity gun use what you want and use presure they tell you on can . Key to no runs is be patient - first coat you just want to over spray the boat ,this gives the second coat something to hold on to . leave at least 20 min. betwean coats . You can always put more paint on but cant take it off. paint in a pattern side to side and go back over up and down on second coat . If it has a little orange peel it will flow out some . Paint shrinks when it drys . If you want you can put a third coat on you can but for shure wait 30 min or until paint is pritty tacky on tape . Any questions let me know .


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks !!!!!!! Glasser16, I would defenetly be patient. the sizes nozzle for the harbor freight gun for the presurre pot is .075" is supose to be 1.9mm, but i do understand the quality of the gun is not the best. So if i use the pot defenetly a new gun for it will be use.

Pics of the wheel and control test fitting 

























I konw it looks like there is not to much room. But defenetly have more than enough space. I may try to go 1/8 to 1/4 to the left and thats it no more room. Thats the simples way to go without having to repair the hole for the sterring and make a new one just to move it 1 or 2 inches to the right. To the right side clear space the swicht panel and may be a batterie gauge. Will see what the owner says. If the weather change beacuse right know is raining.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

THE GUNS








The gray one is a husky is not mine. It need a very good cleanig that gung have paint everywhere.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

If it were me I would use pressure pot . Cheap guns shoot good most of the time they just dont last long .


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Not to much done on the boat its been raining seens thursday non stop. So decide to go ahead and fab the aluminium support for the transom. Whent to the metal shop an had the aluminium cut to size on the press and 5 alunium 1/8 arc welding rods. grind the pieces etc and weld.
























i had a question for : Glasser16 about the pot. it is normal that is air leaking all the time from the regulator pin hole (something like that) pic








It is a rbor freight, and the manual doesnt said anything about that.


----------



## habanalure

Boricua, tremendo trabajo! Te felicito
HabanaJoe


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Gracias!!!!!
HabanaJoe


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Shouldnt be a leak but if its not really bad it should be o.k. . But rap a rag around it so water wont drip out of it .


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Alright whent to the machine shop yesterday to pick up the two pieces that needed work. The nut from the stering wheel needed a smaller metric tread so it will fit the teleflex shaft and the rail base that is going to be use to pass the motor cable and teleflex was cut 1/8" on the inside for a better fit of the cables.









Last night work on the drainage and bilge pump area area. cut a piece of the wood shaped the best i can cut the bronce drainage to be flush with the tramson and polished to prime and paint. The Area still need some minor adjusment.









[smiley=1-tears2.gif]The rain keeps coming. I have plans to move the boat to the garage so i can finally glue the frame to the hull with west system s10 epoxy and then fiberglass. so i can start priming.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Rain stop this weekend but humidity was really high so no prime this weekend.
repair the front deck where the front flush mount cleat goes, finally cut open the hacth,flush mount rod holders, anchor light, batterie mount for the inside of the front deck, trolling motor flush mount plug and the 45qts YETI arrive saturday at the owner house
















trollin plug








rear deck
































battery base (is going to go horizontal and glaze)








The YETI 45qts









Last night i was checking my to do list and the more important things to do is install the frame and make the drain. So if weather is good tihis afternoon im going to work on the drain. I still dont know if just go with one '2" drain reduce to 1" in the center or two 1/2" with elbows on the corners infront of the rear deck down to the bilge pump. What you guys think>? off course i have to cut open the floor. After that is primer, sanding some firing and paint


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Work on the floor drain on the right side of the floor. Cut open the channel, cut the foam to a level, install the 1/2"pvc with an 90 degree elbow, fill back the area with the cut foam and ready for fiberglass. Started working on the fiberglass everything going really good. The resin was kicking at a good rate not a cloud in the sky. Put four pieces of 6oz chop stran finish with that and out of know where disaster; [smiley=1-tears2.gif] it rain for like 20 seconds just enogh to damage the area. I have no time to put a cover. so today i am going to take it all out and start all over againg. I dont think is going to work. What you guys think.
Its not the best looking cut but it works
























By this time it was to late
















This morning. what you guys think
















This product is going to be use to scoop water while on plane. After looking at it on another post.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Check the area and is hard as a rock. I have no idea if water get thru. So i think some sanding and more fiber would do the trick. I think!. Any opinion on the matter. Thanks!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Still raining. Primer and paint still a dream.
Simple solution. Today i sm going to add another one to get a better cover









Glaze the under part of the rear deck with chop strn. When down realy good.

















The top is going to be glaze with two layers one with chop strand and the other one with mat to get a smoother finish. Today i am going to trim all the edges and work on the other drain to if saturday i can finally install the frame for the rear deck.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

On that glass that got wet , sounds like it was starting to kick so you should be o.k. . Everything is looking good .


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks! Glasser16. I still not been able to install the frame. Today put some prime on a couple of pieces and two test areas; after that more rain,pics coming soon. The weather is killing me. I wont be able to finish by the end of may. Will see


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Saturday the morning started really good. Went to weld something in my boss house and head back home to make the best of the day. Work on a couple of pieces that need primer. But a couple of minutes soon after finishing priming the pieces and some test priming in the boat yep!!! you guested the rain. But i was lucky that the epoxy primer already was kicking in so the outside e=was already drie so no damage at all. The story of this build RAIN.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Sunday was nice day and sunny. Started the day late. Was able to work on the second drain. cut open the channel, pvc tube, fiberglass and fibral. Finish for the second time the front cleat installation. Overall a good day for some other projects to.








































Cover the teleflex base with some "carbon fiber"paper, the control base would be cover in the same paper.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

That carbon fiber and the rest of your build is looking great !


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Finally the weather is on the sunny side. Manage to work yesterdayafternoon after work. Finally the rear frame is install but still need more SIX 10 west system epoxy to finish every gap on the inside and the back wall. Great product and it fills every gap and corners really well. 
































finally a helping hand. [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Yeah I have three of those helpers running around also !


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Not much done went out with family during the long weekend. Last night managed to put some steel flex epoxy (made by FASCO UNLIMITED in hialeah, fl) on all the edges of the frame on top of the west system six-10 epoxy to make a even better water seal. after that cure fiberglass is going to go on top. After installation of the rear deck the inside of the baitwell is going to be coated with the steel flex epoxy. Great product have some from when i seal the bottom of my jon boat. 

steel flex on jon boat
















frame
















boat is ready to be flip going to trie today after work.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Looken good !!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks!!! Glasser16. I am thinking of using Awlgrip high build primer D8002 before a use the epoxy primer for the top coat, to ensure a smoother and a flat surface as posible on the sides, decks and floor. What is your opinion? The owner have no problem spending the xtra money.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

I blocked the hell out of my hull before I primed . Started with 80 and went to 150 then primer . Wouldnt hurt on the high build .


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Oooh yeah. I use 80 all the way around and inside. some block with 40 in some heavy areas. Today i am going to sand with 80 againg the hull outside and inside. by Saturday i expect to put down the high build and block sand with 150 everything and finally flip the [email protected]#$ thing to work the bottom,epoxy prime and paint. At least thats the plan. Thanks again.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Going back to my original post. Finally got J12 carolina skiff to the patio and a friend sale to me his used trailer for $200. It needs work and parts but is better than buying a new one. Nothing my friend the 4 1/2" grinder cant fix,


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Finally was able to put some awl grip high build primer on. That thing is heavy stuff and with out the proper spray gun sizes for it is a pain in the @#$. I do have a pressure pot but testing the pot on friday to prepared for use on saturday i did not notice the hiigh pressure on the compressor and there goes the pot regulator. Took it to the paint store not a chance it wont regulate. So ended up using the huski hvlp gravity feed 1.4 niddle. bad choice but was the only thing in hand. It took me for ever and had to reduce that thing like 80% so it went out the gun. It shoot like a couple of inches away and inch by inch, thats why i did not paint the sides. I am going to ask at the paint shop at work to see if the car painter have a 1.8 or 2.0 that i can used. Was able to glaze the top of the rear deck to.
rear deck








high build primer








































floor









a surprise under the front deck outside the hull








fill the gap with six-10 epoxy sanded, some fibral and listo!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Tap the frame down with fiberglass math. Came out really good. For the first time in months a neighbor call the police on me. I guess beacuse of the odor . But nothing happen and i was already finish. So [email protected]# the neighbor that call them.
















baitwell area








gas thank area 








sotrage area









Hope to put on the second coat of high buil primer this saturday sanded during the week so by the next week put down the 2 or 3 coats of epoxy primer and then to floor to be flip. Will see. I dont think is going to be ready fo the end of the month. Still to much to do.  I want everything perfect and  Perfection takes time.


----------



## Izzy11

If the neighbors complain about a boat in my yard I just put a potted plant in it and claim it's a yard decoration ;D...

By the way.. Boat looks great ! Feels good when you get her done!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks !!! Gatorgeist
[smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Good weather is on my side. Saturday second coat of high build primer, sunday #180 block sanding.
fairing and sanding is driving me nuts  [smiley=1-hypno.gif]. Test fit the gas tank. So far so good.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Finally first coat of epoxy primer went down on saturday. Top and sides, still need more epoxy primer to finish one side the botttom and second coat.
The mess. My wife is so happy that i am using the wash machine to work on. I am goging to sanded and painted again








The painting "oven"  [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]
















Primer








[

















































work on the two aluminium tie dowm for the gas tank friday night.


----------



## PortOrangeSnook

You are doing a great job on the restoration. Cant wait to see the completed project on the water.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks !!! FlySnook


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

[smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=dancing3.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif] Finally is been flip.

out of trailer








Flip








This need repair
































Already strated the grining and #40 grid da sanding









Repairs during the week and epoxy primer on saturday.


----------



## redfish5

I probably missed it somewhere in the thread, but what size plywood are those decks made from?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

5/8". To me is the best one to hold weigth and for the size of the j16.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Was able to work on the weekend repair and epoxy prime the hull. Some #320 wet block sanding during this week to put base coat on saturday. 
repair with upol fibral and upol firing compound fantastic (pic not shown)
























(Primer) I dont like the texture to much air. Went with 40psi i guest to much for primer i always go 30 psi. It need sanding anyways. That mistake cant happen with the awl grip or i will shoot my self.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Just finish wet block sanding with 400 paper the hull. I will try tomorrow to spray the awl grip.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

i was able to spray sunday past mid day. Sorry for the pics the boat is under a cover pics from my iphone.
the spray booth  [smiley=1-laugh.gif]








first coat
























went with 4 coats 
























finish 
























I am going to fix the under line with the white base coat on top.








It has a great smooth surface and very shiny. After all the sanding still has details that show under. I guess rookie mistakes and bad idea to sand at night instead of bright daylight. 
Please dont be to harsh  [smiley=1-boxing1.gif] remember rookie and first time working with awl grip and the pics dont make me justice.  

Did i mention no runs !!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Spray gun used. Not mine.


----------



## makin moves

Starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel. Its looking great cant wait to see the finish product.


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Looks great ! No runs for first time is impressive !


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks makin moves their is light at the end of the tunnel. Thanks Glasser 16, i gues the practice with the epoxy primer pays off and coming from you feels good. But i need to polish my sanding skills. I do have a question for you glasser about the awl grip. I understand from what i been reading that nothing have to be done after the last coat Surface is really smooth and shiny. Do i need t sand an polish.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Manage to work on the trailer and console tuesday nigth and yesterday the 4. Took some parts apart to get them prep for rust converter and primer. Finish priming with etching primer and then rain.
basecoat will go on saturday or sunday if we have good weather.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Console


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Painted the trailer new carpet on the beds. Still need to fabricate the side beds.

































































Today i will mount bearings and the wheels.


----------



## AfterHours2

That trailer came out nice. Great job!!!


----------



## Flyline

Wow! It came out great! Keep it up!


----------



## CurtisWright

Was that a 2 stroke yamaha 30? Can you guys still get 2 strokes in PR?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

CWright its actually a 40hp with the 30hp decals. This beacuse to go and fish in the fresh water lakes the law prohibits more than 30hp so with a quick change on decals your good to go. Yes you can still find lots of used 2 strokes, of course all the new ones are fourstrokes and the etecs. just like in the states, same deal. 
Thanks whitesnooky and After Hours2 for the complements. Still going to make another pass of paint after some sanding in a couple of ares where it runs mostly beacuse i trie to shoot the paint out of 1.4 mm tip with out the proper reduction and came back and bite me in the [email protected]#. This paint is really thick and the can said 1.4 to 1.8 mm tip i went for it. Bad idea. I really need to buy a 1.8mm spray gun soon. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Some progress. Hope i can flip the hull today to get it back on the trailer. Thats the final face. Painted the console and other parts awl grip snow whites and re-painted the trailer and made the new side bunks.
























Still some thing i dont like about the texture so i am goin to sande with 400 and 600 put another coat. No orange peel, no runs but the front feels to rough. Glasser any advice on why that type of texture. I guess to far stroke or to much air.

Trailer paint came out nice and with the new u-pol 1.3 spray gun it was and easy task.
The side bunks are made from a 2 x 10 threaded wood
























This was copy from one of the members with a j14 TwoPines. Hope he doesnt mind.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Finally yesterday nigth with the help of 6 friends flip the boat and is on the trailer. Needs some adjustmenton trailer, side bunks need to be cut shorter and the winch needs new longer nut but overall everything looks great. Sorry for the ugly pic!!!.









hope this weekend the weather would be good.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Some small progress. Been sick with the flu.


----------



## mhinkle90

doing a hell of a job brother! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thank you SnagYouLater!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

This is what you get when doing stuff in a hurry and with to much over confedence [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]
















But this what i like, beacuse i learn from mistakes like this ones. Some 400 and 600 sanding and re-paint.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Very little progress. Repaint the console and came out really good. Weather is not helping lots of rain.


----------



## DuckNut

Dud, you need to come to the states and get a job with CS and show them how to make a boat.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks DuckNut!!!!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Waiting on ISSAC storm to pass by today after that hope the weekend is better. But rear deack is install, and the gas tank.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Isaac never came but left some rain. Was able to do some work on sunday on the baitwell side and center storage. Install the foam on the baitwell corners and floor. Corners so bait goes around and dont get stock in corners and the floor so water drains out better. Finish sealing the inside with west system six-10 epoxy and install fiberglass strand cloth to seal and reinforce. Fill the side gaps between the deck and the hull with six-10 and fibral. In the center storage manege to install a brass fitting for the coil style hose. The baitwell still needs to be sanded to prepared for the steel flex epoxy, this is the final coat to make it water tight and finish with a light blue paint same as the boat. Still need to fill gaps and reinforce the back part of the deck.
Rear deck install, CMC, Water pick up system.








Baitwell
















foam was sanded down in a angle hope it work going to tested today.








You can see the reinforce strand cloth








Center storage brass fitting for hose. The other is the air vent for the baitwell pump.








This is going to be use for the cmc swicht. Is going to be install on the controls side.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Was able to work on on the baitwell last night. Finish applying the steel flex with some blue tint. It seals everything really good as expected from this great product. The only thing is the color i dont like. I was hoping the blue would get ligther when dry. Still going to talk to my buddy the owner see if he likes that blue if not i will go with sky blue (awl grip) that i use on the hull.

Last night pics
















This Morning


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Work on the trailer, rear deck and baitwell
This was the first idea, not going to happen bunk to short. plan b.








Plan b
















































rear deck
glaze the inside
























water hose
























baitwell


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Man you have been working as hard as me !!! Sorry I havent checked in to see how you have been doing , my new shop has been super busy .


----------



## Kane_Thorp

Wow. A j12 with a 40 might be scary


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! J16 is the one with a 40 yami and thats my buddys boat. Mine is the next project J12 with a 15 or a 25 hp.


----------



## Kane_Thorp

Oh sorry, my mistake for not reading carefully.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Dont worry my friend!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Just a small accent
















for the speakers


----------



## anytide

> Very little progress. Repaint the console and came out really good. Weather is not helping lots of rain.


that a bad azz console , like the color blue


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks Anytide!!!
Was able to work saturday and sunday morning. Finish sanding and epoxy prime the deck. Now to care of the small details on the the deck to prepare it for paint next saturday i hope.








Install the wood piece for the front batterie charger and drill the hole for the 110v plug
























primer








thats the way white looks in 99 degree heat
















new baitwell pump


----------



## AfterHours2

Just a quick observation, your going to scare away all the fish with all those tunes on the boat ;D Boats looking good, Im digging your steering wheel and throttle. Full on custom...


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks After Hours2!!!
Those 6" speakers sound really good with those 1000 watts. But is more for the looks than for use. The last ones my buddy never used them will see this time.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Manage to work on the boat on sunday afternoon. Did some firing and sanding to prepare for first coat of awlgrip to the decks and sides. Had trouble with the air compressor, to small for the job. But any ways that coat is going to be sande to prep for second one. Going to ask a friend to see if i can use his 33gls compressor mine is 13gls 4hp. sorry for the pics, low light with iphone.


----------



## GoldSpoon

Thats going to make a fine skiff, I especially like the tackle center you have in the console, and with the sound system you have installed you could have a party on the deck.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks !!!!GoldspoonLA for your commet.
I guess LA for louisiana. Ill be there in december down in port surphul LA. Great destination that would be my second time there.


----------



## GoldSpoon

Yes Sir, Louisiana, the real LA. What are you coming to South LA for?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

To fly fish for reds and blacks my friend!!!!! 
With Capt. Nick Sassic from Florida and my buddy the owner of the J16 for the second time. Even after Isaac destroy the camp we stay in. From december 13 to the 18.


----------



## habanalure

Boricua, que lindo te esta quedando, te felicito!!!!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Gracias HabanaJoe agradecido por tus comentarios. Poco a poco pero llegamos. Espero para fin de mes estar casi terminado.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Well finally i recive the art for the decals.Using a tarpon from the internet and letter from east cape Vantage. This is what came out of it. The owner like it and me to. 








Still waiting on the art for the registration and maker and model decals. Pics coming soon of the cushion for the rear deck.


----------



## makin moves

thats going to look great on the boat!!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Not please with the work done by the upholsterer. i wantedd more square. going to make some cuts to the foam and add a piece of acrylic glass to shape the bottom and make it more square.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Ended up fixing the cushion my self. Cut the foam with a electric knife, and put a piece of acrylic cut in half to make a better support and shape. 
























Manage to put some paint on the boat on sunday mid -morning. Ran into some problems beacuse it was windy. Need to make a repair on deck.
























As you can see i trie to block some of the wind with a tarp. Did not work to much wind.
Took some preview pics of the deck.








































Need to repair. Thats were one of the ss screws is holding the deck.









Next make the repair, first coat in the center floor, start masking for the non skid and install the center console.


----------



## ethan.weber

> Well finally i recive the art for the decals.Using a tarpon from the internet and letter from east cape Vantage. This is what came out of it. The owner like it and me to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the art for the registration and maker and model decals. Pics coming soon of the cushion for the rear deck.


i dont believe i recieved a payment for the use of my name. ;D
all kinding aside i love the design and this build.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Holy [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  [smiley=1-doh.gif] that is the owner fault. He change from snook hunter to the tarpon hunter. 
Thanks for the commet.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Some other stuff i was waiting on.
















It was suppose to be mounted on the side of the controls but change of plans beacuse the swicht is not as flat as think it was.
trailer led lights

















manage to make the repair on the rear deck. pic coming soon


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Repair, some primer, coat of paint on the entire deck and non skid.
Actually i dont know if to waste awl grip on it beacuse the stainless steel covers the repair.
























working on the non skid patter








Did a test with regular house paint with foam roller and sprinkle by hand. It came out really good , but lot of material get wasted.
























Going to make a test today with the sky blue Awl grip to see if there is any difference.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Did the non skid with the awlgrip. First the 2 part aplication actually 3. Base coat, non skid sprinkle by hand, last top coat heavy one.
















The other one was awl grip and non skid mix and rolled directly on the with multiple heavy coats and let dry.
















Still thinking of going the spray gun way. I dont know yet. Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Did the spray gun non skid test today using house paint and a 1.8 husky gravity style.  Smoother, less agressive texture. Tomorrow i am going to check a spray gun 2.0 up to 2.4 or more.
[


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Rear snd front deck are done with the non skid. Ended up using the foam roller method with the aditive mix with the paint and two top coat toseal. Not please with the work. But with working on a outdoor enviroment i think it came out good. You guys be the judges.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

After a weekend full of rain, manage to install all the rear deck hatches and accesories like theside rod holders. Still need to run wires and make conections and finish the non skid on the center deck. This week if weather is on my favor.


----------



## GoldSpoon

This thing is coming along really nicely, you doing a fantastic job and will have an awesome little skiff when done!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks GoldSpoonLA!!!!!!
Can wait till december 13 to the 18 to go down to Port Surphul LA
To fly fish.


----------



## Creek Runner

Looking good bro looking good!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Late night saturday manage to install the rub rail with the help of a friend, trolling motor and front clith

























compound bow practice


----------



## jonathanglasser71

You are doing a great job !!! It is a pain working outside . Do you still have my number ? Remember if you have time when you come over to give me a call and we can go fish .


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Manage to work late for at least an hour on the boat and install the console.
















Next non skid floor and after that the electrical


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Manage to finally roll the center floor with the non skid and finish the front deck hatch and electrical for the trollling motor and battery charger. Pics coming soon
Know to the electrical on the console and install the motor. Still need to work on the trailer.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Cushion embroidery and Decals
















































I dont like registration numbers but the owner liked.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore




----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Not much done. Getting ready for the Louisiana trip this 13 of dic. 
Install the YETI 45QT floor brackets and seadeck pad.


----------



## HialeahAngler

wow great job.


----------



## oysterbreath

Oh WOW!
How did I miss this one! Awesome dude!
This thing looks great! Now that's a sweet step up from your jon boat for sure!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Well since i got back from the Louisiana trip i been working really hard on the wiring and motor cables basically all there is install the motor and mount the transducer for the finder/gps. pics coming soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## habanalure

Boricua! que lindo te a quedado esa lancha. Cuando la vas a tirar al agua?
Has echo uno de los trabajos mas lindos en este blog. Te felicito.
Recuerdos
HabanaJoe


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Gracias!! HabanaJoe agradecido de tus comentarios. El plan es para las proxima 2 semanas  si logro conseguir un gato prestado para motores en estos dias. Para poder marcar la piezas de aluminio q va a funcionar como jack plate del motor y llevarla a cortart al machine shop y luego instalar. Uno q otro detalle q espero terminar antes de este sabado. LUego para el agua unas cuantas pruebas y listo de vuelta a su dueño.

Pics
Went to ramp to test the baitwell pump, bilge pump and cycles of the two pumps. Works great. This weekend i am going to test the baitwell full of sardines. I will realese the boat from the trailer just so it floats 








Electrical
Not the cleanes electrical job but everything is in place and work s great. Still need to with some cables so they look better
























[http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/0AE6DEC3-BED2-4431-A914-938A48D540BC-1945-0000001859CB7A04.jpg/img]
[img]http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/F64F16F8-6FF3-43F1-8492-EA9CC092B3FE-1945-000000180B1E9C3A.jpg
Teleflex and Motor cables


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

ok! ya poner un motor en esto y vamos a ver que! lol! Gran acumulación de principio a fin! Me encanta lo que has hecho hasta ahora. También en la eléctrica, se ve muy bien! En comparación con lo que he visto esta cosa es una joya pulida hasta ahora.
¡Buen trabajo!

ok!!! already put a motor on this thing and lets see it! lol! Great build from start to finish! Love what you have done so far. Also on the electrical, looks great! Compared to what I have seen this thing is a polished jewel so far.
Great job!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks Jbryan!!! Your comment inspired me to for get about the motor jack and install the them thing by hand. Well still need to work on the plate. For know is install and after a year or more the motor started really good. So tomorrow i am free from my job so is going to be the first water test and a all system check.


----------



## AfterHours2

Muy Bueno!  glad to see you almost got her on the water to slay the fish. Let us know how the trial goes..


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

[smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]Well made the test last night with my buddy the owner. Everything work great except and issue with the bait tank pump. I am using a TH MARINE water pickup system. With the system put on the pump wouldnt send water  if i take it out it will work fine. Any ideas on the subject would be welcome. Sorry for the dark pictures we ended up going after dark to the ramp. We made a couple of test runs with different scenarios. The best number was a 27mph and 26mph been the steady number no matter the scenario. 
40hp yamaha
16' hull
2 amg batteries really heavy one big one regular size
10gls of gas
yeti 45qt empty
at least 20gls of water in the bait tank
passenger total lbs me alone 296 + the other two 260= 556lbs
aprox.
I have no idea if those numbers are good or what. Let me know what you guys think.
























Do you guys think after installing the aluminium piece and make the alignment with the bottom part of the transom that is going to make a difference. Or is just going to allow me to go into skinny water. Beacuse rigth know the cavitation plate is running 3"or more under the bottom of the transom. Any help on the subject will be great!!!!

Better pics this next weekend.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Any drop of knowledge.


----------



## GoldSpoon

Man i wish I could help you but I dont know much about props, you did a wonderful job on this boat.  

My buddy had a J16 set up similar to this with a 25 tohatsu and thats all it ran was about 25-27.

Also how did your LA trip go?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks!!!!!! GoldSpoonLA
Check my post on the fishing part of the forum.
Great trip over all. 
The only diference was that with stay in port surphul but fish out of venice.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Still have issues with the baitwell and the ez pump. Change the location of the pump intake to the only place that can work. Went to ramp late night to test the pump. Wont push water in until there is movement. As soon i pick up speed good bye to ez pump [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]. I guess it was to low so now i am buying the medium one. Also the pump is a rule 800 tournament series but i feel there is no a strong push of water or is suppose to be like that.
pics coming soon


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Finally was able to to test the boat on a real fishing situation. Went out fishig friday full day and sunday some late night fishing. Everything perfoms great only real isssue is on the trolling motor; aparently the new position of the trolling when launching and retreving makes the deck flex and cracks the front. 
A picture is better 








Other issues was the live but that one was simple to resolve. Bait was going for the intake and outake drains and block water flow. That was my fault.
Welded a ss bracket to hold the baitwell pump. Sorry for all the the mess in there lots of overspray whent in there.
















New baitwell intake and cooper 90 degree elbow water pickup. Water pickup works great you just need to adjust the valve before you start running so less water goes in and then just open the valve when fishing and hit the cycle switch of the baitwell and water will flow.
I friend from work made the elbow he is a plumer.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

On the water friday afternoon


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Was able to work this weekend on the trailer. Cut the parts at my job and welded everything home. Welded the 90 degree guides and fabricate the two new steps. The guides where not suposse to be use but after seeing the owner struggle for 20 minutes getting the boat in the trailer with out the guides talk to him and decided to just install them. The step are just looking for the same look as the Vantage ecc trailer. This weekend i will paint the trailer and parts.

































































Glasser what did you think would be the best way to deal with trolling motor issue? I had some ideas but it a second opinion would not hurt. thanks!


----------



## AfterHours2

Nice work on the fender steps. Drop a torsion axle in and you will have yourself a Ramlin clone trailer. I have those steps on mine and use the heck out of them..


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Finish details to the steps with the plasma cutter at my job. 
Plasma is the best thing!!!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Manage to work saturday and sunday on the trailer and painted again. fender and steps where gun spray the rest of the trailer with foam roller. 
















Small details are taking to much time but one more week and done back to the owner and out of my house.
***SORRY FOR THE BAD PICS.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Update. 
This past weekend manage to install the cmc tilt & trim piece after many months wating for it. Work on the new reinforcement of the front deck. Pics tell the story.
















Decided to replace the evrything and this is why. Need the help of my buddy the owner beacuse with ny 296lbs no way i fit under the deck. 








Use a galvanize diamond plate 1/8"heavyyyyy enough to put good wait under trolling motor so the deck wont flex. Cut the aluminium channel to fit the plate and the support is 100% better.








http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/922E74B7-2BDD-4FDC-8842-56627A225085-24784-0000015018A765D1_zpsb2a9ebfc.jpg[img]
[img]http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii163/puertoricoinshore2008/27BDB9E3-38E8-4405-9650-4561581711CA-24784-00000150442B842D_zps6096f6af.jpg








CMC PLATE


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

I need some help with this issue.
As you can see the plate raise the motor so is level with the transom. Went on sunday after noon to the ramp to test an see how it works. First we try it with the normal setup 
-smart tabs set in the 4 hole
-aluminium propeller 11.5"d(i think) x 12"p(stock size)
- one person
Test was a disaster, Tilt and trim up and down cavitation was worst every time.
After more test, same setup 2 person same thing. No way to get on plane and no speed only cavitation.
Went home to get another propeller the owner had ss 12"dx14"p (with out smart tabs)
Things change a lot faster on plane and speed with a 28-29mph t when on full throttlethe speed start to go up and down and you need to trim to fine tune. The owner want me to to take to move the the motor 1" down. to see is there is any change on the performance. For that the piece needs to be cut, holes refill, and re-drill. But to me we are were we need to be. One inch is going back under water and dragging the motor.
Dont know if it is normal to have splashing water on the transom.

ANY SUGGESTIONS PLEASE LET ME KNOW. I DONE A LOT OF RESEARCH BUT STILL NEED HELP.


----------



## ZachMatthews

I just love the fact that this all started with a used washing machine.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Thanks for the commet. Sorry for the confusion the washer machine was the first project j12 cs and then in the middle i started working on my buddie j16 cs. The washer machine j12 is my next project. Sorry.


----------



## JR_Hurst

Puertorico I have a J16 that I am about to start decking out much like what you did with the one you were working on. What were the dimensions on the decks that y'all put on that 16?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore

Finally the trailer decals and the console decal in memory of Jose Wejebe
















Still having some issues with the trolling motor and the front deck. Today i wil fix the problem and install a fly line toe rail to serve as a cover to.


----------



## Gators52__20

Man that's a nice looking carolina skiff bud, really nice job.


----------



## permitchaser

You did a great job on that boat. It looks better than it ever did. Now let's see pictures of those PR Tarpon


----------

